# Eli the Dragonfly



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... sorta just received the news that he died last night... before it really settles in with me, I'm going to write this, lest I become something of a temporary recluse from the computer....​ 
--------------------

_Forgive me for speaking in phrases rather than sentences, and I'm likely to skip around...._​ 
Sat in the local pet store for months and months... I know it was you because you had one clouded over eye... you were half-blind....
Out of sheer impulse I drove to bring you home, hoping you hadn't been bought yet, and thankfully you were there...
Got home... snuck you in by hiding you behind the sticker on the outside of your new 2.5g tank and the paper bag that held the glass dividers... I planned to use those as a top anyway....​ 
I floated your cup in the water, despite it being fresh out of the faucet, just to get you used to seeing the place... black gravel and two sprigs of anacharis at the back.... I sloped the gravel to make an "endless tank" effect, since I was using the shorter side of the glass as the front....
You were kept beside the tv... poor thing was so easily scared because of your disability... to you I came out of nowhere from behind the tv and you were scared so badly, you leapt half a foot out of your cup and landed in the water... heh, you even tried to bury yourself under the rocks. I felt so bad, but could help but laugh... I dumped in the right amount of StressCoat+ so you wouldn't eat chlorine... left you alone for most of the next few days until you relaxed and realized I and my camera were no monsters...​ 
It took a while... but you learned where I usually put your food so it was easier every day that passed... took you two minutes to realize the betta in the mirror was someone to flare at... eventually you became the giant teddy bear out of all my splendens... very calm, but always extremely happy and spaztic to see me... I moved you to the top of my desk, a better place for you to see me since I'd be at my laptop most days...​ 
มาลี moved in with you... I still had one glass divider to cover her side and half of yours up, and I knew you'd never jump out... after the first time, and then you learning to relax, you never did it again... Mali was sort of kicked out of her home since she was apparently the least-liked out of the other girls I had at the time... her stress stripes immediately went away with you.. both of you seemed to enjoy each others' company and when your eye cleared up a bit (though you were still obviously blind) you two even flirted with each other every once in a while.​

You've moved to several places in my room, moved to two other, larger tanks... you liked the BiOrb, but you seemed to enjoy the Hairgrass tank better since you were able to slither through its leaves...​

​​You and I travelled to California on the 27th (you didn't make it until the 28th).. even my fiance saw how much you hated living in the cup... we promtly bought a 10g, giant hairgrass and set it up for you... your wolf travelled on the plane with me, and after washing him under the faucet for a minute, he went in the tank with you.​ 
The wolf and you, the beautifully white halfmoon-plakat...​ 
Canis lupus and Luna​ 

Neither James nor I don't know what happened.... You never got sick before. Even when everyone else had problems with fungus or fin rot, you had always been the most immune to it all, it seemed.... But whether, in the end, it was old age or something neither of us could see...​ 
We miss you.​ 
First taken:
















And then:
























The last few taken:














 

*Eli "Dragonfly" Moon Warner*
Adopted March 23rd, 2011 - November 28th, 2011
_"__The timber wolves will be our friends, _
_We'll stay up late and howl, _
_At the moon 'til nighttime ends..." -Bill Watterson


-----

Buried in the backyard._​​


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

RIP Eli  You were a cool little fish....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

RIP Eli
Im sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous little dude


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Heh, had the giant mouth of a King betta even though he wasn't the King type... thanks for the condolences, guys...


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Aww, I'm sorry ;A;
Eli was such a cute little guy, and I loved that little cloudy eye of his - it made him so much more unique. RIP, Eli.~


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Doesn't seem right that he's gone... doesn't seem like he is. I feel like he should still be in that 10g my fiance and I bought for him and...

...him never getting sick, how much of a teddy bear he was in that he got along with everybody...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, no! first Theo, now Eli? our boys.... it almost seems like they were with us for the same amount of time. you bought Eli a while after i bought Theo.... now, Eli passed soon after Theo....


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah... odd how that works... and it's funny how both of us didn't even have the time to treat either of them. I made sure to ask my fiance if Eli was doing okay, if he was acting differently... the night he wasn't looking good, I asked what was wrong, tried to figure out what the problem was... I told him a treatment to try to hold him up while I figured something out and just... *desk* augh... ...

As you probably can tell, I'm still a bit distraught over this...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it took me a month to finally stop crying whenever i thought of Theo. i traded tanks with my brother, to get his tank out of my room. AND i swore off white bettas from that pet store.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was gorgeous.


----------



## Enbarr (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Eli sounded like a perfect fish...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

R.I.P. Eli. He was beautiful!


----------

